# What do you plan for your future (study)?



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2009)

(Edit): Currently leaning towards business as psyc doesnt appeal much to me anymore as i wouldnt have used it at all really.


----------



## deco122392 (Aug 19, 2009)

Im 16 rite now  I turn 17 in december. I have interests in tons of things and I still havnt decided what i'm going to do as my profession later on in life. I havnt even decided if im going to take chem or physics whn school starts up again. XD


----------



## arud45 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm 16 (Junior in high school) and will probably go Pre Med. then go to Med school and become a neurosurgeon.

I am also very interested in history (made a 5 on the Euro ap exam, currently in AP U.S.) and might minor in it.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I live on a government pension have done so since November 1995. I attended an alterntive school for 18 months from Feb '75 to June '76. And I took two months to learn the alphabet and count to 10 and that was with Sesame Street every day for 2 months. I have poor hand to eye coordination skills and am bad at fast and accurate complex pattern reconisition.

You can begin to see why I'm on a pension. And my PB's on the various cubes I have now are actually quite good for me considering what I face every time a scramble a cube of 4x4x4 or larger.


----------

